# job training in cambridge



## jhen (Oct 28, 2011)

hi guys .. have u heard a job training in cambridge or in hamilton ..??

i really wanted to try that.. im planning for it .. i read in a blog that its free and they give a certificate so called " the National Certificate in Business Administration and Computing Level 2."

thanks guys and God bless


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

jhen said:


> hi guys .. have u heard a job training in cambridge or in hamilton ..??
> 
> i really wanted to try that.. im planning for it .. i read in a blog that its free and they give a certificate so called " the National Certificate in Business Administration and Computing Level 2."
> 
> thanks guys and God bless


Hi there 

No, can't say i have - but my immediate question is if this company is providing free training 

(a) is it any good, and 
(b) what's in it for them?

Generally you don't get something for free.


----------

